# Rustic Garlic Cheese Ball



## kansasgirl (Dec 19, 2004)

I thought of this recipe this afternoon. I have seem many posts lately about people really liking the taste of blue cheese and garlic. This is perfect for any holiday festivity!

Rustic Garlic Cheese Ball
1 lb Gorganzola or Blue Cheese 
1 lb Ricotta cheese 
6 Cloves garlic, roasted, peeled, and mashed
1 1/2 c Walnuts, chopped (can also use other nuts)
Fresh sage leaves 
Salt and pepper to taste
Cheesecloth

1.Beat cheeses together until semi-smooth. Add roasted and mashed garlic to the cheese mixture. Season with salt and pepper as desired.
2.Create a double layer of cheesecloth. Arrange sage leaves in a decorative pattern on the cheesecloth. Sprinkle chopped nuts over the arranged sage leaves.
3.Form cheese mixture into a rough ball and place on top of the nuts. Gather cheesecloth and form into a tighter ball. Tie together at the top with some string.
4.Put the cheese ball in a strainer over a dish and let sit in the fridge overnight to drain. Unwrap carefully the next day, taking care to preserve the sage leaf decoration. Serve at room temperature with crackers and crudites.


----------



## Audeo (Dec 19, 2004)

One word here, kansasgirl:  *YIPPEE!!!*

This one is going to get made as soon as I get home Thursday night from work!!


----------



## pst1can (Dec 19, 2004)

this recipe looks awesome Kansasgirl....wish I had of saw this earlier...had family in for our Christmas...we all go to the In laws on the day instead of trying to cram 2 big meals into the same day or 2 days. We have done it for years and this way there is no question...whole family is together, no matter what...last Sunday before Christmas. Really makes it more enjoyable.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 22, 2007)

Bumping up just because this recipe sounds yummy.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 23, 2007)

good idea, Sierra. Wish kansasgirl was still with us.

for all you newer members, search on k-girl's recipes here - you will get some great ideas.


----------



## asabine (May 6, 2007)

"Bumping up just because this recipe sounds yummy"
 i agree with you.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 6, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> good idea, Sierra. Wish kansasgirl was still with us.
> 
> for all you newer members, search on k-girl's recipes here - you will get some great ideas.



Yes, it definitely deserves a bump!!!!!!!!  One of our favorite now traditions at Thanksgiving is kansasgirl's Peas with Rosemary and Pine Nuts - pea haters even like it!

I am adding this cheeseball recipe to my filing cabinet!!!!


----------

